# Do villagers still wear gifted clothes from other villagers if you tell them how bad it looks?



## Matt0106 (May 15, 2020)

Basically the title. Alfonso wanted to give Buck an apology gift, and I can't bring myself to ignore him, no matter the risks. Well this time, it didn't end well. Buck ended up being gifted an indigo sprite costume, which for villagers, turns into a dress. I told him both times it looked ugly and he said "let's just pretend this didn't happen" (yes, let's). But I checked his wardrobe and now it's there  Does that mean he's gonna wear it?


----------



## Jared:3 (May 15, 2020)

Unfortunately yes it seems like he will still wear it. For whatever reason reporting to Isabelle doesn't work either since it just removes the villagers clothing temporarily so it seems like the only way to get rid of it is to gift him a bunch of clothing or boot him


----------



## Reploid (May 15, 2020)

This just happened to Audie. Yes, they’ll still wear it.


----------



## Damniel (May 15, 2020)

he'll wear it unfortunately

Julian did a similar thing to Skye and she had a gray raincoat. She kept it in her rotation until i gifted her 3 outfits and she took it out and gifted it to me. I think they can only wear 3 extra clothing and start to remove some after that


----------



## kojuuro (May 15, 2020)

Yeah they do still wear it unfortunately.  I think the best solution is to just gift the villager tons of clothes so they don't wear it as often.


----------



## Clock (May 15, 2020)

It happened to me, but after giving them clothes, I realized they don’t wear it anymore.


----------



## Matt0106 (May 15, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> Unfortunately yes it seems like he will still wear it. For whatever reason reporting to Isabelle doesn't work either since it just removes the villagers clothing temporarily so it seems like the only way to get rid of it is to gift him a bunch of clothing or boot him



Ugh, it just seems like a huge oversight on Nintendo's part. Firstly for making the villager wear it even when I say no, and secondly for having the Isabelle complaints not work 

	Post automatically merged: May 15, 2020



Crossing123 said:


> It happened to me, but after giving them clothes, I realized they don’t wear it anymore.



Yeah, I'm going to have to just gift him a bunch of better clothes and see what happens.


----------



## astoria (May 15, 2020)

What about villager accessories? I got Apollo from another player and they gifted him a bunch of UGLY stuff! He seriously looks like an old grandpa now. He wears a hat that makes him look old and he wears these glasses that look dumb cause they’re on his beak and I reported him to Isabelle and that didn’t do anything.


----------



## Matt0106 (May 15, 2020)

astoria said:


> What about villager accessories? I got Apollo from another player and they gifted him a bunch of UGLY stuff! He seriously looks like an old grandpa now. He wears a hat that makes him look old and he wears these glasses that look dumb cause they’re on his beak and I reported him to Isabelle and that didn’t do anything.



Yeah I don't remember if it was like this in New Leaf, but Isabelle is useless when it comes to resetting clothes and accessories. I really hope that at some point within the coming updates, we can reset. I genuinely don't even care if it means resetting the whole wardrobe; if there's something I don't like, I should be allowed to get rid of it.


----------



## N a t (May 15, 2020)

I also ran this exact task for Zucker on my previous island. He asked me to send an apology gift to Static for him. Static opened the gift to find a bright yellow baby romper. I was so displeased when he started wearing it even after I said it looked bad lol. While I no longer have that town, I did gift Static two outfits that actually fit his tastes and he only wore those two outfits. Before I did reset my island I never saw that romper again. I think maybe, just maybe, if you gift him something that matches his style exactly, maybe even multiple items that do, he may stop wearing it all together. Hope it works out whatever happens!

	Post automatically merged: May 15, 2020

My app says Buck likes things that are gray, brown, and have the active or simple theme. Maybe try gifting him gray and brown shirts that match that theme. Try looking at the Nookplaza website and you can browse all of the clothing items in the game and their variants, then you just gotta get ahold of something for him!


----------



## GDarling (May 15, 2020)

Omg buck with a dress   

strongest way to show off your glute muscles, pardner!


----------



## Etown20 (May 15, 2020)

I adopted Audie from another player, and she still has two old outfits in her rotation that she wears (that aren’t her designated favorite colors), despite me gifting her her default outfit in 4 different colors multiple times, so I’m not exactly sure how they choose their outfits. She did give me a hat the other player had given her, though.


----------



## Lilybells (May 15, 2020)

Yes, unfortunately they do. Melba is stuck with this really ugly dress that Flurry gifted her that doesn't suit her at all


----------



## th8827 (May 15, 2020)

I wonder if they still wear the outfit if they left it in the recycling bin when moving out.

I had Ankha move out yesterday (I'll get her back with an Amiibo), and she left one of the outfits that I gifted her in the recycling.


----------



## Cethosia (May 15, 2020)

I remember Pashmina had a fight with Tangy, and wanted to give her a gift as an apology. Tangy got a bathrobe, and I said it looked good. She was wearing it for a while, but it never appeared in her wardrobe and I haven't seen it again.

A few days later, I had to deliver a package to Tangy that was delivered to the wrong person. She had ordered some clothes. That one did appear in the wardrobe. I'm glad she actually looks cute in it.

...I think I will look at the wardrobe/dresser of all my villagers



Spoiler: Her wardrobe


----------



## SarahsNY (May 15, 2020)

Sorry to hijack this thread a bit, but isn’t there the risk of villagers displaying clothing items in their houses if you give them too much? Also, is it possible to cycle out their default outfits?


----------



## Matt0106 (May 16, 2020)

SarahsNY said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread a bit, but isn’t there the risk of villagers displaying clothing items in their houses if you give them too much? Also, is it possible to cycle out their default outfits?


Yeah they'll display some clothes, but those are still apart of their rotation. Merengue has a cafe apron on display that I gave her, but I think she takes it down to wear sometimes.

	Post automatically merged: May 16, 2020



N a t said:


> I also ran this exact task for Zucker on my previous island. He asked me to send an apology gift to Static for him. Static opened the gift to find a bright yellow baby romper. I was so displeased when he started wearing it even after I said it looked bad lol. While I no longer have that town, I did gift Static two outfits that actually fit his tastes and he only wore those two outfits. Before I did reset my island I never saw that romper again. I think maybe, just maybe, if you gift him something that matches his style exactly, maybe even multiple items that do, he may stop wearing it all together. Hope it works out whatever happens!
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 15, 2020
> 
> My app says Buck likes things that are gray, brown, and have the active or simple theme. Maybe try gifting him gray and brown shirts that match that theme. Try looking at the Nookplaza website and you can browse all of the clothing items in the game and their variants, then you just gotta get ahold of something for him!



Okay I really need to follow this!! Thank you!


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 16, 2020)

I think it depends. If it's something they might wear or something they might like, they'll wear it. If it's something they won't it might get hanged on their wall, placed on the floor or disappears all together


----------



## Matt0106 (May 16, 2020)

GDarling said:


> Omg buck with a dress
> 
> strongest way to show off your glute muscles, pardner!



Don't even get me started  I thought it would just forget the pants and make it a shirt, but no; it translates to a dress. I cannot tell how pissed I was at Alfonso for sending Buck this... He's lucky that he's cute.

	Post automatically merged: May 16, 2020



senbeiiscool said:


> I think it depends. If it's something they might wear or something they might like, they'll wear it. If it's something they won't it might get hanged on their wall, placed on the floor or disappears all together



Hoping for that last one lol


----------



## mermaidshelf (May 16, 2020)

Yes  I wish they wouldn't though! The person I adopted Julian from gave him random clothes that don't fit him.


----------



## Jade_Amell (May 16, 2020)

Is there a list for what clothes would be good to give certain villagers? I tried putting Raymond in the Maid outfit once and he only wore it for one day.


----------



## milraen (May 16, 2020)

Jade_Amell said:


> Is there a list for what clothes would be good to give certain villagers? I tried putting Raymond in the Maid outfit once and he only wore it for one day.


The website, Nook Plaza has a tool where you can search any villager and it shows all the outfits which match their preferred colours and styles


----------



## Jade_Amell (May 16, 2020)

milraen said:


> The website, Nook Plaza has a tool where you can search any villager and it shows all the outfits which match their preferred colours and styles


Thank you!!


----------



## Aliya (May 16, 2020)

Yes. I can't stand it lol. Audie gifted Dom a purple instant muscles suit on my previous island and he never wanted to take it off.


----------



## Believe (May 16, 2020)

yea :/ the clothing system seems to be a huge oversight for this version


----------



## Altarium (May 16, 2020)

Believe said:


> yea :/ the clothing system seems to be a huge oversight for this version


For real! Nothing works properly and I'm getting really frustrated. Just let us reset their wardrobes to default just like the catchphrases, Nintendo


----------

